# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  1с-рарус-общепит 6.0.

## alex552208

ВСЕМ....ВСЕМ.....Срочно нужны самоучители по 1с-рарус-общепит 6.0. и рецептурник 7.7:blush:

_Добавлено через 14 часов 11 минут 18 секунд_
Очень прошу подскажите где найти про 1с-рарус общепит 6.0

----------


## anyxwar

Люди помогите найти книги под рарус общепит 6.0

----------


## dana355

Рарус общепит .pdf ~15mb 
Название: 1_________.rar 
Размер: 14.59 Мб 
Ссылка для скачивания файла: http://ifolder.ru/7014183 

Руководство пользователя конфигурации 1с-Рарус "Бар+Кафе+Ресторан" 
*.PDF, ~700кб 
Название: _______________________.rar 
Размер: 682.01 кб 
Ссылка для скачивания файла: http://ifolder.ru/7014237

1С Рарус Общепит 8.1 руководство пользователя 2008г 
http://ifolder.ru/14728216

----------

AlexanderB (11.07.2019), DVStr (11.07.2014), fermer2222 (18.04.2014), frfl099 (25.07.2013), kish-mish (29.12.2014), Sundukoff (25.12.2013)

----------


## Elf-A

Перезалейте пожалуйста мануал по общепиту 6, а то он не открывается, файл поврежден. Заранее благодарна :)

----------


## dana355

obchepit_6_net.rar

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GZOJFNGC

----------


## AGA5510

дюди добрые помогите найти рарус общепит редакция 6 плиииз

----------


## Валерик

Ребята помогите срочно надо сборник рецептур на 1С-Рарус Общепит8
mvn-kruf@yandex.ru

----------


## allpe

рарус общепит редакция 6 плиииз с универсальным эмулятором ключа
http://ifolder.ru/23299530 пароль
jdkr375jsl_jj-jsl3
Удачи

----------

DVStr (11.07.2014), root7 (14.05.2015), Tokio78 (30.11.2011), vova2312 (06.02.2012)

----------


## tild

рарус общепит редакция 6 плиииз с универсальным эмулятором ключа
http://ifolder.ru/23299530 пароль
jdkr375jsl_jj-jsl3
Удачи

А какой пароль то И

________________________

У меня просто пароль не отобразился ))

----------

bzdulina (03.04.2014), MFNick (12.05.2013), Tokio78 (30.11.2011), vova2312 (06.02.2012), АльбертИж (06.11.2012)

----------


## arsen.79

помогите скачать рарус-общепит 6.0, редакция 6, очень-на надо!!!

----------


## you_conscience

Пожалуйста, скиньте ссылку на свежее обновление Общепит 6.0 для России на мыло you_conscience@mail.ru.
 Заранее, Спасибо!

----------

